# WTB Murray Eliminator 24/20 5-Speed



## Jersey Shore Mark (May 24, 2013)

I`m new to the group,and i`m looking for a 24/20 Murray Eliminator 5-Speed. Either a Eliminator Mark-1,F-3,or F-5 will do as long as it`s a 24/20.I`m looking for a nice complete bike.No projects please.
Thanks for the look,and any Help
        Mark


----------

